# Verizon netbook for internet usage?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering if anyone has used one of these netbooks, especially via Verizon?

I have Verizon cell service, and a smart phone that I can access Internet with, and am thinking of going to something a bit larger in the screen. Also, it may be more cost effective than having that capability and cable modem.

So, what can anyone tell me about the netbook? and especially the netbook via Verizon internet usage.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Of you already have a computer then just get the verizon network dongle, you dont need to buy the netbook to go with it. Also make sure your within the data range of the device. Even if you have verizon voice that doesnt mean verizon data will work.

Also make sure you know the cost, most are not unlimited and overrun data can cost you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Gary - I'll research those points.

Angie


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If she wants a larger screen a dongle's not going to help


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> If she wants a larger screen a dongle's not going to help


Sure it will, Hang the dongle on a desk top with a 24" widescreen, or on a laptop or on whatever you like. You can get a docking station and use the celluarl modem as your home router.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Has to be very portable, similar to a large phone. but the dongle does help address the cost portion of this possible equation.

And the cpu and hard drive is faster/larger than this setup from 2003. And this does good.

I'm still considering and checking.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I tested one small screen but other than that not bad. I have Verizon broadband as my regular net and it's great. haven't found a place so far that it wouldn't work. Picked another modem up off Ebay for 20$ and it also works great. The one below is for the notebook and the one I leave at home is bigger but works fine and both off the same account

Pantech UM 175 modem and external antenna


----------

